# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Responsible Aquarium Ownership >  Choosing the Right Aquarium

## Gary R

Although it is important to choose an aquarium that you think will look good in your living room, there are other equally important considerations that affect the ongoing expense as well as the health of the inhabitants.

Like the Size of the Aquarium

Don't be fooled into thinking that the smaller the aquarium the easier it will be. Actually, the larger the aquarium is the more stable it will be and the easier it will be to maintain healthy fish. The amount of oxygen available (which is critical to fish survival) is determined mainly by the amount of surface area of the aquarium (not just the size) since oxygen enters the water primarily at the surface. Although aeration, with an air stone or a power head, seems like it is directly adding oxygen to the water, most of the benefit comes from moving water from the bottom of the aquarium to the surface where oxygen is exchanged for carbon dioxide.
Water movement at the surface also increases oxygenation and will generally increase the stocking capacity as well as the health of the fish. Keep in mind that airstones and powerheads can (and generally will) fail at some time or another so don't overstock an aquarium to the point that your fish will die if the power goes out for a couple of hours! It is almost always more desirable to have a few less fish that are colorful and healthy than to push the limits of the tank and risk loosing some of your fish. Not only are fish happier, but the maintenance is easier.

Always choose the largest size that fits your budget and living room.

Regards Gary

----------


## Nemo

Hmmmmm, Glass or acrylic  :lol: 
Another important question that must be asked in an aquarium purchase is whether to choose glass or acrylic. Depending on your lifestyle and decor needs, it may be helpful for you to know that glass aquariums tend to be less expensive and more scratch-resistant. Conversely, acrylic aquariums are less scratch-resistant, but they are considered stronger than glass and less inclined to break. If you move often, you'll also appreciate their lighter weight. In geographic areas where earthquakes are common, acrylic is more forgiving of the shifting. Although glass does not scratch as easy as acrylic, acrylic scratches can be repaired. Also consider your aesthetic desires; acrylic is a more pliable material than glass, so it can be formed into more interesting shapes.\/\/o\/\/, as many have already seen the Bow Fronted Tanks, Basically they come in all shapes and sizes and are more flexible than glass.

----------


## GoofballDT

> Although it is important to choose an aquarium that you think will look good in your living room, there are other equally important considerations that affect the ongoing expense as well as the health of the inhabitants.
> 
> Like the Size of the Aquarium
> 
> Don't be fooled into thinking that the smaller the aquarium the easier it will be. Actually, the larger the aquarium is the more stable it will be and the easier it will be to maintain healthy fish. The amount of oxygen available (which is critical to fish survival) is determined mainly by the amount of surface area of the aquarium (not just the size) since oxygen enters the water primarily at the surface. Although aeration, with an air stone or a power head, seems like it is directly adding oxygen to the water, most of the benefit comes from moving water from the bottom of the aquarium to the surface where oxygen is exchanged for carbon dioxide.
> Water movement at the surface also increases oxygenation and will generally increase the stocking capacity as well as the health of the fish. Keep in mind that airstones and powerheads can (and generally will) fail at some time or another so don't overstock an aquarium to the point that your fish will die if the power goes out for a couple of hours! It is almost always more desirable to have a few less fish that are colorful and healthy than to push the limits of the tank and risk loosing some of your fish. Not only are fish happier, but the maintenance is easier.
> 
> Always choose the largest size that fits your budget and living room.
> 
> Regards Gary


I have a battery powered air pump for backup, last about 40 hours on one set of batteries.

Pumps 2.6L/min, Pressure: >=0.012MPa, Aerates up to 151L

----------


## Gary R

> I have a battery powered air pump for backup, last about 40 hours on one set of batteries.
> 
> Pumps 2.6L/min, Pressure: >=0.012MPa, Aerates up to 151L


I think anyone with any kind of aquarium should have a battery backup plan just in case............I have a ups battery backup which will keep my marine tank fully working for two hours in a power cut, then after that just the pumps in the aquarium will work for another 10 hours on a second battery backup.

----------

